# mud is slidind down the wall?



## geodost (May 31, 2009)

we are working on a project right now repairing the old plaster walls in the apartment.the customer wants to smooth them out.repairing cracks and stuff.everithing as usual.but we ran into a problem,i never saw anything like that.we covered the walls and ceiling with plaster weld.using joint compound/green/skimed them.and the skim is watering down the wall,kind of waterfall pattern.what is happening?
my thoughts are to use 45 or 90 first?then joint compound?or use oil primer over plasterweld?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Or stop being a cheap bastid and get someone who knows what they are doing?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Have you ever used drywall mud on top of plaster weld before?


----------



## geodost (May 31, 2009)

to rbsremodeling
theres nothing easier then say things like that.switch on you brain.find out smthng new.otherwise what are you doing here?mocking everyone else?what the forums are for?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Plaster Weld is to be used when you are going over with thin coat plaster. Base coat and finish coat. I would think that the drywall mud, since it is a drying product, not a setting product, it would do what you are saying. Plaster is a setting product, it sets then it dries. I don't believe the drywall mud will work over plaster weld.


----------



## geodost (May 31, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Have you ever used drywall mud on top of plaster weld before?


small areas like cracks and stuff....once large ceiling.mostly areas 4by4


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Notice under his name it says village idiot! Guess he means he is...


----------



## geodost (May 31, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Plaster Weld is to be used when you are going over with thin coat plaster. Base coat and finish coat. I would think that the drywall mud, since it is a drying product, not a setting product, it would do what you are saying. Plaster is a setting product, it sets then it dries. I don't believe the drywall mud will work over plaster weld.


good thought


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sounds like a bad deal. What a pain. Maybe you could sand lightly and recoat. The mud might have wet it enough to make it slide, but once it is dry you might be OK coating again.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Tim0282 said:


> Notice under his name it says village idiot! Guess he means he is...


I takez pride in that


----------



## geodost (May 31, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Notice under his name it says village idiot! Guess he means he is...


 iowa it is


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

You're a funny guy RBS. No harm, no foul.:thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

geodost said:


> iowa it is


?? not following you here...


----------



## geodost (May 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## geodost (May 31, 2009)

:whistling


Tim0282 said:


> ?? not following you here...


 just kidding!!!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Where are you located Geo?


----------



## geodost (May 31, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Where are you located Geo?


 brooklyn hole


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice website RBS... Great design and pictures.:clap:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

geodost said:


> brooklyn hole


You talkin Brooklyn NY?


----------



## geodost (May 31, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> You talkin Brooklyn NY?


 yes


----------

